# Transparente Objekte freistellen



## signgate (7. Mai 2007)

*Mein Problem:*
Wie stelle ich ein transparentes Objekt so frei, daß es nach  dem Freistellen - vor einem anderen Hintergrund - immer noch transparent wirkt?
*Die konkrete Aufgabenstellung:*
Ich soll für einen Freund eine Eiskarte erstellen. Fotografie und Freistellen der meisten Eisbecher sind (fast) kein Problem. Bei einigen Bechern scheint jedoch der Hintergrund duchs Glas.
Wenn ich einen solchen Becher vor einen anderen Hintergrund stelle sieht das sehr künstlich aus . . .
_Hat von euch vielleicht jemand einen Tip wie man das Glas "natürlich" transparent bekommt? Welcher Hintergrund ist für solche Fotos am besten geeignet?_


----------



## Muster Max (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo signgate,

hier in der Tutorialssektion gibt es bereits schon ein interessantes Tutorial das sich dem
von Dir beschriebenen Problem widmet. Vielleicht hilft es Dir bei Deiner Problemlösung ja
weiter 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/164722-glas-ins-hintergrundbild-verschmelzen.html

mfg Muster Max


----------



## signgate (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Muster Max,

vielen Dank für den Tip.
Das Tutorial ist sehr interessant, aber für mein Problem kaum geeignet,
da kein Lichteinfall von hinten stattfindet.
Hier ein Bildausschnit : http://www.signgate.eu/images/becher2.jpg



Viele Grüße, signgate


----------



## Muster Max (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Signgate,

hmm das Eis schaut wirklich lecker aus, ein tolles Photo. In der Tat sieht das Ganze
bei diesem Motiv etwas schwieriger aus aber ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich, das sich das
recht elegant mit einer Alphamaske lösen lässt. Leider fehlt mir heute die Zeit um das 
bis ins Detail zu beschreiben. Aber morgen werde ich mich dieses Problemes mal an-
nehmen. Vielleicht klappt es ja so wie ich mir das denke.

also bis morgen

Muster Max


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Also eigentlich musst du den Bereich nur sehr sauber freistellen. Im Anhang hab ich mal ein bisschen rumprobiert. Weil der alte hintergrund recht dunkel ist und wenn der neue heller sein soll würde ich die freigestellen "Glasstücke" noch etwas mit Helligkeit/Kontrast heller und kontrastreicher machen. Danach kannst du einfach die Ebenendeckkraft etwas runterstellen.
Um den Bereich freizustellen such mal, wie Muster Max schon meinte, mach Ebenenmasken. Dann kopierst du einfach den Becher und lässt nur die "Glasstücke" übrig.
Natürlich musst du den Bereich dann vom Becher löschen damit auch der Hintergrund durchscheinen kann.


----------



## Muster Max (8. Mai 2007)

Prima, dann wäre ja bereits alles gesagt.  Wenn Du noch Fragen haben solltest dann
immer raus mit der Sprache. Kuhlmann hat ja im Prinzip alles erklärt und Dein Eis sauber 
freigestellt. Durch die leichte Alphamaske die auf den Glasecken liegt kann der Hintergrund
nun leicht durchschimmern. Jetzt gillt es evtl. noch die Lichtverhältnisse Deinem gewählten
Hintergrundes anzupassen und evtl. noch den Kontrast des Glases etwas zu verstärken
damit das Glas richtig schön glossy ausschaut.

Für zukünftige Fotos würde ich immer einen sehr sauberen, neutralen, weißen Hintergrund
einsetzen dann lässt sich das ganze noch um einiges angenehmer ausarbeiten.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## signgate (8. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und vor allem eure Mühe!

Die Idee mit der Transparenz habe ich allerdings schon versucht - leider ist das Ergebnis, je nach Hintergrund verschieden - manchmal ganz brauchbar und manchmal auch nicht.

Auf "Photozauber.de" habe ich eine vielversprechende Anleitung gefunden:
http://www.photozauber.de/workshops/schulungen/  "Schulungen erweitert, Seite 24"
Nur leider gelingt es mir nicht das Beispiel nachzuvollziehen.
Entweder habe ich einen Knoten im Kopf - oder mit der Anleitung stimmt was nicht ...  
Es wäre toll, wenn ihr euch das einmal ansehen könntet.

Viele Grüße, signgate


----------



## signgate (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte euch nochmals für eure Hilfe danken.
Das Problem konnte ich jetzt lösen - und habe auch eine ganz passable Methode für die Freistellung gefunden.
Anbei ein Beispiel.


Wenn es jemand interessiert kann ich das Ganze demnächst mal in Form eines Tutorials zusammenschreiben.


----------



## Muster Max (10. Mai 2007)

Ohja das schaut wirklich sehr gut aus, ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema wäre natürlich erste
Sahne  Freut mich das Du eine Lösung für Dein Problem gefunden hast. 

mfg Muster Max


----------



## ivanfoto (26. März 2008)

Hallo Signgate
                          ich bin interessiert wie man ein Eisbecher wie oben freistellen kann von A bis Z alle passage in photoshop!!
Danke!!

Ivanfoto


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. März 2008)

Hallo ivanfoto.

In Photoshop führen viele Wege zum Ziel. Hast du dich schon mit den gängigen Methoden/Werkzeugen zur Freistellung von Objekten vertraut gemacht?

Hier ein paar nützliche Links:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...llen-mit-dem-zeichenstiftwerkzeug-4-28-a.html
http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/photoshop-freistellen.shtml
http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/photoshop-freistellen-2.shtml

Grüße

Philip


----------



## ivanfoto (26. März 2008)

Hallo
       danke, aber bei mir ist das problem Eisbecher freistellen wo ein Teil des Becher total transparent und ein Teil enthält Eis und Sahne wie oben in diese Forum schon gesehen!!
Ivanfoto


----------



## janoc (27. März 2008)

Für diesen Fall am besten über Kanäle freistellen.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/rubri...reistellers-mit-hilfe-von-alpha-kanaelen.html


----------



## ivanfoto (27. März 2008)

Hallo 
        mein Problem ist nicht das herauschneiden selbs oder besser gesagt das freistellen des Eisbecher selbst, sonder die gewisse Transparenz geben besonderes an die Teile des Glas- Becher die ohne Sahne und Eis sind. Also was soll ich machen damit ein freigestelte Esbecher in eine andere Hintergrund transparent auswirken kann?
Ivanfoto


----------



## janoc (27. März 2008)

Die dafür erforderliche Technik wird im Videotutorial erklärt. Stell dir statt der Dame im grünen Kleid den Eisbecher vor.


----------



## ivanfoto (27. März 2008)

Danke Janok
                    leider hatte ich der Teil mit die zweite Frau nicht gesehen !!
Der Film ist sehr deutlich aber der Ton ist leider sehr schlecht und ich kann kaum verstehen!! Kanns du etwas unternehmen?
Danke Ivanfoto


----------

